

Leaving Angular - nfriedly
http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/leaving-angular

======
nfriedly
This was posted a few days after he wrote up a fairly long article explaining
the direction Angular 2.0 was taking and the reason behind that direction:
[http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/all-about-
angular-2-0/](http://eisenbergeffect.bluespire.com/all-about-angular-2-0/)

